# Looking for Guide Recommendations out of Two Way Fish Camp in Darien



## Tim L (Aug 2, 2010)

Thinking about going down there sometime this fall or winter and doing some flats fishing with some friends; does anyone have any guide suggestions out of Two Way?  Also, does anyone know if James McVeigh still guides out of Two Way?


----------



## ebb tide (Aug 2, 2010)

Capt. Wendell Harper will put you on fish. He fishes out of 2-way.


----------



## G Duck (Aug 2, 2010)

Wendell, Ken Doss, or David Stevens


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2010)

I also recommend Wendell


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 3, 2010)

Wendell hands down. Free Spooling Charters


----------



## Tim L (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks all...does anyone know if James McVeigh is still around?


----------

